# miss my bacon & sausage



## morlec81 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you all had a good time over the festive season. does anyone know where I can buy pork sausage not the hot dog type and back bacon not smoked. Hope someone can help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pork is available in Cairo although not as easily as it once was. Try goggling for a German butcher in the area . 

I used to eat local pork until I realised that the pigs are fed on the landfill skips.. and that put me right off it. 

I am not sure if there are any local pigs now


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There is a The deli in degla, nearby Bakier stationary road 218. They sell ham and bacon, pork chops. Be aware it's a bit pricy, pack of bacon is over 100 pounds, but the freshly sliced ham is more reasonable. Much better to get a nice american 'friend' to snag some at the commissary 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why didn't you bring any back with you?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I got quite used to turkey bacon when I lived in Egypt.....smother it in ketchup and you won't notice the difference!


----------



## morlec81 (Aug 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why didn't you bring any back with you?[/QUOTE
> 
> I do when ever I go back and family and friends bring me some but as their are 5 of us it doesn't go to far. I just thought if I could get it here they would have more room to bring other goodies for us lol
> thanks


----------



## morlec81 (Aug 13, 2012)

mamasue said:


> I got quite used to turkey bacon when I lived in Egypt.....smother it in ketchup and you won't notice the difference!


Hate ketchup haha


----------



## morlec81 (Aug 13, 2012)

canuck2010 said:


> There is a The deli in degla, nearby Bakier stationary road 218. They sell ham and bacon, pork chops. Be aware it's a bit pricy, pack of bacon is over 100 pounds, but the freshly sliced ham is more reasonable. Much better to get a nice american 'friend' to snag some at the commissary
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks will be sure to give them a try 
don't know any yank's haha


----------



## morlec81 (Aug 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Pork is available in Cairo although not as easily as it once was. Try goggling for a German butcher in the area .
> 
> I used to eat local pork until I realised that the pigs are fed on the landfill skips.. and that put me right off it.
> 
> I am not sure if there are any local pigs now


Not to keen on German sausage 

Don't care what they eat, but know what you mean 
thanks


----------



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

canuck2010 said:


> There is a The deli in degla, nearby Bakier stationary road 218. They sell ham and bacon, pork chops. Be aware it's a bit pricy, pack of bacon is over 100 pounds, but the freshly sliced ham is more reasonable. Much better to get a nice american 'friend' to snag some at the commissary
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Interesting! I have never heard of this place before. Can you please explain exactly where it is?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Mina631 said:


> here is the address:
> Maadi: No 23, Road 205, next to Seoudi 2 Supermarket, Cairo, Egypt


just to clarify...mthats not the Deli... The above adress its for some german butchery which...is it still open? i must go check it sometime, I heard it had closed down.

The Deli is in road 216, I think, very near to Victoria College. There is a hair salon next called waves.


----------

